# Is anyone going to be working at kings dubai from september??



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi there, ill be starting at kings Dubai in september and I've so at met tonnes of other new peeps working in Dubai and moving when I so but not a single one is joining the kings team. Really hope someone is?? If so...give me a shout!! Thanks. Joanna xx


----------



## RochieB (May 2, 2013)

Hi, I have an interview in London next week for a job at kings Dubai. Can you give me some info on the interview process? what questions did they ask? How long after did you find out you were succesful? 

Thank You  
Rochelle


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

RochieB said:


> Hi, I have an interview in London next week for a job at kings Dubai. Can you give me some info on the interview process? what questions did they ask? How long after did you find out you were succesful?
> 
> Thank You
> Rochelle


Hey! That's cool good luck! Well the process for me was fairly straight forward. Just the informal chat with the head who is lovely btw. I actually went to Dubai to see the school too and it's really nice. She will wanna see a portfolio of work so I just showed photos of displays, kids working outside, cross curricular writing and lessons etc. she asked about planning, what challenges I think there may be, about my views of what makes good teaching etc. so I said about positive climate for leaning and ensuring good relationships etc. standard really. Hope that helps? Xx


----------



## RochieB (May 2, 2013)

Thats fab thanks, fingers crossed that I am succesful 
Im really scared about the interview, how long did it last? Sorry to ask so many questions lol. What was the pakage like that they offered to you? x


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw def don't be scared Hun the head is lovely and def someone who knows what she is doing so a good person to work for.Just be yourself, it's very relaxed not like uk job interviews. My interview became a chat really more than anything. She said she liked that I was easy to talk to, so be relaxed and yourself and I'm sure you'll be fine. It's an excellent school. I found out about 2 weeks after. Offered me a furnished apt, annual flights, medical, utilises paid and the salary tax free.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

joanna28 said:


> Hi there, ill be starting at kings Dubai in september and I've so at met tonnes of other new peeps working in Dubai and moving when I so but not a single one is joining the kings team. Really hope someone is?? If so...give me a shout!! Thanks. Joanna xx


I do hope you wont be teaching English!!!!!!


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha I will be, but thankfully not from an iPhone with predictive text and tiny letters x


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

joanna28 said:


> Haha I will be, but thankfully not from an iPhone with predictive text and tiny letters x


You had me worried - as Kings has such a good reputation and an outstanding KHDA report!!


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed I won't let them down. Ps. I'm trying to concentrate even harder now as to not slip up on this touchscreen.


----------



## noahwilson (May 2, 2013)

Best of good luck, i think you should be train in English or local language.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Get off your horses boys...


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bloody hell what's with the remarks about English? Got nothing else to do on a friday night? None of you men ever sent an incorrect spelling on a text? So basically...back to the point, no you're not working at Kings in answer to my question. Ta x


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I should be 'trained'...not 'train'. and thanks Amy  expat forum not a dig at people we don't know forum. So I'll stop digging myself now too


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol obvs (sorry obviously!!) haven't got anything better to do than go through threads that don't even apply to them!! :/ x


----------



## 27warbreck (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I've just joined this forum as my Husband and I are looking to re-locate to Dubai this summer. I'm a Primary school teacher and have noticed there are jobs in Kings Dubai school. Any of your feedback would be really appreciated... What's life like in Dubai? Is it as strict as all the papers here in the UK make out? How is it working in Kings Dubai? Would you recommend this life? 

Thanks and sorry for the million questions,

X x x


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

English is a dying language. The whole world speaks S'train now mate.
Just throw another shrimp on the barbie and she'll be right Sheila


----------



## jimmylpool (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been offered an interview for Kings' Dubai next week as a primary teacher. I've never been to Dubai, sounds exciting. Does anyone have advice? Anybody already working there?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jimmylpool said:


> I have been offered an interview for Kings' Dubai next week as a primary teacher. I've never been to Dubai, sounds exciting. Does anyone have advice? Anybody already working there?


As for 'any advice?' about Dubai, spend an hour or two reading threads on this site, using the search function etc, and you can find out about all the things important to you.
Culture, entertainment, whether you can find marmite etc.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> English is a dying language. The whole world speaks S'train now mate. Just throw another shrimp on the barbie and she'll be right Sheila


Yes. The world is so appreciative of the nauseating HRT / HRI in Australian speech.
Thankyou!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi

Did you apply to Kings through their website or through an agency?


----------

